

Where are all the hardware companies with excellent culture? - colinraney
https://medium.com/creating-hardware-culture/hardware-software-94fb91aeefd8

======
MichaelCrawford
Sony Ericsson Mobile Communication's culture was excellent, however I don't
know either way about Sony Mobile, the result of Sony buying out Ericsson's
interest.

